# Lan Verbindung erstellen (HomeServer)



## Clastron (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo, hoffe ich bin im richtigen Thread gelandet .
Ehm mein Problem wenn ich von meinen PC per Remote Desktop auf mein Server zugreife laggt es (z.B Musik hängt).
Nun habe ich gesagt bekommen das ich ihn direkt über Lan laufen soll.
Zurzeit ist er einfach an einen Switch angeschlossen wo mein PC rein geht und noch der Router
Wie stell ich das und mach das? Muss ich noch was direkt am Server oder bei mir am PC einstellen ?



MFG. Baja902009


----------



## DaMikexXxn (23. Juli 2011)

Lan kabel anschliessen !!
unter Windows -> ausführen -> IP config -> 192.168.0.1 oder 192.168.1.1 warten aufs Ergebnis und Los gehts !!


----------



## Clastron (23. Juli 2011)

das heißt
Server --> Lan Kabel --> Switch
PC ---> Switch
Router ---> Switch

 ??


----------



## Clastron (23. Juli 2011)

Könnte es vll. auch daran liegen das ich nur ein TP-Link mit 10/100 Mbps Switch habe ?
In mein PC ist eine Gigabyte Karte mit 1000 Mbps und
im Server ist Standart also Motherboard Eingang das heißt auch 1000 Mbps (MSI 7350)

??


----------



## Azurfuchs (23. Juli 2011)

Grundsätzlich befürworte ich die 1000Mpbs Switches.
Ich würde dir raten, einfach mal solch einen anzuschließen.
Wenn du keinen hast, guck mal bei Alternate oder dem Fachhändler deines Vertrauens.

Ich denke, dass könnte / sollte dein Problem lösen.


----------



## Clastron (23. Juli 2011)

Ok, werde mich mal einen bestellen.
Brauch ich dan auch noch ein extra Kabel für den Server ?


----------



## derP4computer (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich per WLAN 11 MBit auf meinen Server zugreife, dann ist das auch eine Qual.
Aber nicht über LAN Kabel, da hängt garnichts ................. bei 100 MBits/s.


----------



## Clastron (24. Juli 2011)

Währe dieser Swtich etwas ?
Sona - D-Link 8-Port Gigabit Switch DGS-1008D

Und welches Lan Kabel bräuchte ich jetzt dafür ???

MFG.


----------



## Azurfuchs (24. Juli 2011)

Cat6 Kabel, die arbeiten mit 1000mbit.


----------



## CiususX (24. Juli 2011)

For 1GBit/s reicht auch CAT5e! Normalerweiße ist die Verkabelung wie folgt. In die erste oder letzte Buchse (UpLink-port) kommt der Router. Und alles was frei ist kannst du verkabeln wie du willst. 
Normalerweiße sollten aber 100MBit/s-Switch ausreichen. Es sein den deine LAN-Kabel sind so schlecht geschirmt das alles auf 10MBit/s "gedrosselt" wird.
Es kann auch sein das die Backplane des Switch´s zu langsam ist um alles zu schaffen. Aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

VG


----------



## Clastron (24. Juli 2011)

Ok, werde jetzt erst mal 3x Cat6 Kabel bestellen und den Switch wie oben gepostet.

Könnte es daran liegen ich bekomm das Internet über die Steckdose mit Allnet ALL168205 mit 200 MBPS Powerline ?
Packt er das oder brauch ich dan auch noch ein neuen ?

MFG.


----------



## Clastron (24. Juli 2011)

Push.....


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2011)

Clastron schrieb:


> Könnte es daran liegen ich bekomm das Internet über die Steckdose mit Allnet ALL168205 mit 200 MBPS Powerline ?
> Packt er das oder brauch ich dan auch noch ein neuen ?
> 
> MFG.


 
Was genau meinst du? So wie ich deinen Aufbau verstanden habe, greifst du ja nicht übers Internet auf deinen Server zu, und zu zwischen deinem Rechner und dem Server scheinen ja LAN-Kabel genutzt zu werden. Wenn es laggt, muss es nicht zwingend was mit dem Durchsatz zu tun haben. Wie sieht denn die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit aus, wenn du Daten kopierst? Lass am besten mal eine Reihe Pings zum Server laufen, während du die Remoteverbindung startest. Nutzt du irgendwelche Personal Firewalls?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (25. Juli 2011)

Achso ok ja könnte ja dan auch am switch liegen wenn es nichts mit dem internet zutuhen hat.
Werde heute mittag mal das mit den pings probieren und dan das Ergebnis posten.


----------



## Clastron (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich pings vom Server an meinen PC schicke kommen sie an, mach ich es umgekehrt komme keine an ???
Habe dann mal am Switch den Stecker für das Internet rausgezogen und wollte versuchen ob ich auf dem Server komm, komm ich aber nicht drauf. 
Aber normal müsste ich doch drauf kommen ohne Internet Verbindung ???

MFG.


----------



## Clastron (25. Juli 2011)

Habe auch mal den Server direkt am PC angeschlossen und habe gesehen das die Übertragung mit 1 Gig läuft.
Und über den Switch nur 100MB

Also glaub ich doch das es an den Kabeln und am Switch liegt ???


----------



## Clastron (25. Juli 2011)

Sind die Kabel richtig:
Netzwerkkabel RJ45 Cat6 Kabel Patch LAN DSL 3m #7244 bei eBay.de: Kabel Adapter (endet 26.07.11 13:53:26 MESZ)
Und dazu den Switch:
D-LINK Gigaexpress 8Port Gigabit Switch DGS-1008D/E | eBay


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2011)

Clastron schrieb:


> Wenn ich pings vom Server an meinen PC schicke kommen sie an, mach ich es umgekehrt komme keine an ???
> Habe dann mal am Switch den Stecker für das Internet rausgezogen und wollte versuchen ob ich auf dem Server komm, komm ich aber nicht drauf.
> Aber normal müsste ich doch drauf kommen ohne Internet Verbindung ???
> 
> MFG.


 
Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht. Bitte beschreibe noch mal, wie das alles bei dir verkabelt ist (am besten ne kleine Skizze hinzaubern).
Bezüglich Pings: deswegen fragte ich, ob du eine Personal Firewall nutzt.

Zu den Artikeln: die sind okay so, kannste kaufen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe man kann etwas auf dem anhang erkennen ist nämlich vom handy aufgenommen. Wenn nicht muss ich heute mittag eine neue zeichnung hochladen.

Wie man sieht ist der server und der pc mit dem switch verbunden. Dan geht noch ein lan kabel von der steckdose in den switch da ich dieses dlan habe wo ich mein internet über die steckdose bekomm. So nun ist dan alles komplett.
Mein problem jetzt:  wenn ich vom pc auf den server per remote desktop zugreife laggt es so das musik hören unmöglich ist.

Firewall sind auf beide pc's aktiviert über  kaspersky security.

Soll ich die kabel und den switch mal bestellen auf der hoffnung das es dan geht? 

Habe noch ein test gemacht und habe den server direkt am pc angeschlossen ohne den switch, dann war die übertragungsrate bei 1 gig
Und über dem switch dan nur bei 100mb. Also muss es ja dan eigentlich am switch liegen oder? 

Mfg.


----------



## Clastron (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe man versteht alles xDD


----------



## Clastron (26. Juli 2011)

Kabel und Switch sind bestellt, bin mal gespannt ob das was ändert.


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (27. Juli 2011)

Wnn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe kannst du wenn du vom Internet getrennt bist nicht per Remotedesktop auf den Server zugreifen? Dann scheint das ein Konfigurationsproblem zu sein und der neue Switch wird nichts daran ändern, überhaupt kann ich mir nich vorstellen, dass der Sprung von 100 auf 1000GBit sich bemerkbar macht bei der Remotedesktopverwaltung.


----------



## Clastron (27. Juli 2011)

Ja genau das ging eben nicht. Wie konfiguriere ich das richtig?


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (27. Juli 2011)

du kannst vom server aus deinen rechner pingen vom rechner den server aber nicht? 
schalte mal alle firewalls aus (sowohl auf dem server als auch auf dem rechner, die windows-firewall nicht vergessen)
das hat bestimmt irgendwas mit der portweiterleitung des 3389 ports zu tun, hab aber keine ahnung was man da einstellen muss


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2011)

Poste am besten mal die IP-Adressen der beteiligten Rechner und wie du genau auf den Server zugreifst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (27. Juli 2011)

Habe bei beiden Rechner eine feste IP einmal 192.168.0.43 und 44
Die IP vom Server läuft über DYNDNS.org damit man damit auch von außerhald darauf zugreifen kann.

darauf zugreifen tuhe ich mit mein Name.dyndns.org über Remote Desktop.

Noch etwas ?

Werde das jetzt mal mit der Firewall ausprobieren...


----------



## Clastron (27. Juli 2011)

Trotz das ich Firewall auf beiden PC ausgeschalten habe, laggt es immer noch . Bin bald am verzweifeln wenn das jetzt nicht mit dem neuen Switch und den Kabel funktioniert.


----------



## Clastron (28. Juli 2011)

Diese woche müsste noch der neue switch und kabel kommen. Werde dan mal die ergebnisse posten.


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (28. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht warum es über LAN nicht geht, und was hast du für eine Internetanbindung?


----------



## Clastron (28. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht.
1 und 1 mit 6000er leitung.


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (28. Juli 2011)

Am Switch liegt es nicht, 100MBit reichen locker für die Internetverbindung, Gigabit würde sich eh nur übers LAN bemerkbar machn und da du nicht über LAN den Server Pingen kannst ist das hinfällig. 
Wie führst du ping aus? Probier ma ping ServerIP und versuche auch bei Remotedesktop nicht über DynDNS sondern über die ServerIP zu connecten


----------



## Jared566 (28. Juli 2011)

Azurfuchs schrieb:


> Cat6 Kabel, die arbeiten mit 1000mbit.


 
manche Switche arbeiten nicht mit Cat6 sondern Cat5e

Mfg Jared


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

Clastron schrieb:


> Habe bei beiden Rechner eine feste IP einmal 192.168.0.43 und 44
> Die IP vom Server läuft über DYNDNS.org damit man damit auch von außerhald darauf zugreifen kann.
> darauf zugreifen tuhe ich mit mein Name.dyndns.org über Remote Desktop.
> Noch etwas ?
> Werde das jetzt mal mit der Firewall ausprobieren...



Wenn du via DynDNS auf den Server zugreifst, brauchst du dafür eine funktionierende Internetverbindung. Kannst du den Server denn pingen, wenn du die Firewall deaktivierst? Bei Ping gab es einen Parameter, mit dem man nicht nur 3 Pakete, sondern dauerhaft Pings schickt. Wie der lautet, weiß ich nicht, da ich gerade kein Windows zur Hand habe. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (29. Juli 2011)

Na das mit der firewall hat er schön probiert aber er soll mal über die ip connecten weil dann müsste es ja wie du schon erwähnt und ich oben in meinem post geschrieben habe über LAN funktionieren und sollte auch keine krassen kave mehr geben


----------



## Clastron (29. Juli 2011)

Werde ich später probieren. 
Hatte letzte zeit viel zutuhen und bin nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

EcstAcy_CaLLe schrieb:


> Na das mit der firewall hat er schön probiert


 
So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, hat er bisher nur die Firewalls ausgemacht und dann versucht, eine RDP-Verbindung herzustellen. Wenn er die Kiste dann zusätzlich pingt, während eine solche Verbindung besteht, kann man vielleicht an Hand verlorener Pakete oder extremer Verzögerungen das Problem weiter eingrenzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (29. Juli 2011)

Soweit habe ich das zurzeit nur probiert.

Was für ein befehl muss ich dafür  eingeben?


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

ping -n 10000 192.168.0.43
bzw
ping -n 10000 192.168.0.44

Dann wird 10000 Sekunden lang sekündlich ein Paket abgeschickt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Juli 2011)

Also mit 100MB/s sollte da gar nichts laggen. Klar ist ein Gigabit Switch besser aber für dein kleines Netz sollte das vollkommen ausreichen.
Die Verbindung ist immer so schnell wie das schwächste Glied, ahst du sonst noch irgendeine "Bremse" im Netz? 

Schau mal die Einstellungen im Gerätemanager. Alles auf Autosense wäre bei verschieden schnellen "Geräten" sinnvoll..
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/bilder/08110111.gif


ping -t ufaherws2001 < c:\temp\hallo.txt

Mach den ping so, 

-t  =  unendlich viele pings absetzen
ufaherws2001 = dein serverhostname
< c:\temp\hallo.txt = Das Ergebnis in eine Textdatei umleiten. (Datei muss am gegebenen Pfad bereits vorhanden sein, also eine leere TXT datei erstellen. z.B. im Notepad oder Editor)

Hast du Northon oder so ein quatsch? 

Gruss


----------



## Clastron (29. Juli 2011)

Ok werde dan nachschauen. 

Nein habe ich nicht läuft fast alles über kasperski


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir laggt RDP manchmal auch im LAN (100Mbit), ich vermute da aber eher den Server bzw. das Protokoll an sich als Ursache. Selbst wenn ich mich mit nem Crossoverkabel direkt verbinde (1Gbit/s) laggt es etwas. Über's Internet ist es natürlich dann noch ne Ecke heftiger.


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Also bei mir laggt RDP manchmal auch im LAN (100Mbit), ich vermute da aber eher den Server bzw. das Protokoll an sich als Ursache. Selbst wenn ich mich mit nem Crossoverkabel direkt verbinde (1Gbit/s) laggt es etwas. Über's Internet ist es natürlich dann noch ne Ecke heftiger.



Die Lags wird man wohl auch nicht absolut beseitigen können, es kommt aber natürlich auf die Stärke der Lags an. Der Threadersteller geht zum Verbinden nicht online - er ruft den Server zwar über die URL auf, die extern aufgelöst wird, die eigentliche Verbindung kommt dann aber innerhalb des internen Netzwerks zustande, so intelligent routen eigentlich alle modernen Router und Switches.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich wollte das mit dem Inet nur noch mal erwähnen


----------



## Clastron (29. Juli 2011)

So, habe es nun irgentwie hinbekommen damit ich pings vom Server empfangen kann und auch zum Server schicken kann. Schon mal ein gute Zeichen  

Bin mal weiter am ausprobieren damit es nicht mehr laggt.


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

Dann lass mal eine Reihe Pings zum Server schicken und öffne währenddessen eine Remotedesktopverbindung. Beobachte dann, wie sich die Antwortzeit der Pings ändert (steigt diese stark an?) oder ob Pakete verloren gehen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (29. Juli 2011)

Ok habe mal die Pings laufen lassen und mich per Remotedesktopverbunden. die Zeit schwankt zwischen 1ms und maximal 10ms beim Musik hören. Arbeite ich richtig auf dem Server steigt sie maximal auf 32ms.

Ist das Ok?
Laggt noch leicht aber schon viel besser als vorher. Habe jetzt auch den neuen Switch angeschlossen. Neue Kabel sind aber noch nicht da.


----------



## Clastron (31. Juli 2011)

So heute sind auch die neuen Kabel gekommen. Und ich muss sagen bis jetzt arbeite ich seit ca.8 Std. ohne laggs oder Sonstige Probleme damit.

Super.
Mal sehen wie es die nächsten Tage weiter geht. 

Schon mal danke


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (31. Juli 2011)

Das freut mich, hätte ich echt nie erwartet, aber sehr schön!


----------

